# Escape velocity Nova like games?



## fgfg9

Alright Escape Velocity Nova is simply a great game but now im addicted to games that are open ended and exploritive. Fallout 3 and Oblivion where spectacular but all other games seem to be lacking in personilization. Does anyone have any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## McNinja

Have you played GTA 4?


----------



## fgfg9

for some reason that game isnt appleing to me. you dont really have free will i mean in the story that is. Fallout 3 has it that what ever you do the world morphs to your actions and the climax


----------



## McNinja

Another game Bethesda made was Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind. There's more customization compared to Oblivion but the combat is far inferior to Oblivion.


----------



## fgfg9

I was thinking about that but friends of mine said the graphics where to hoorible to bare


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

The graphics in Morrowind certainly are not as good as Oblivion's, but they're not "too horrible to bear". Morrowind is my all-time favourite game. If you liked Oblivion, you'll like Morrowind. Morrowind's story is much longer and more interesting (you play the hero, instead of a sidekick to the hero), the world is much more varied and interesting, there's much more dialogue and story content (though most of it is text, not audio)... Oblivion has its advantages too, but Morrowind is definitely comparable, and you should definitely give it a go.


----------



## fgfg9

Indoril Nerevar said:


> The graphics in Morrowind certainly are not as good as Oblivion's, but they're not "too horrible to bear". Morrowind is my all-time favourite game. If you liked Oblivion, you'll like Morrowind. Morrowind's story is much longer and more interesting (you play the hero, instead of a sidekick to the hero), the world is much more varied and interesting, there's much more dialogue and story content (though most of it is text, not audio)... Oblivion has its advantages too, but Morrowind is definitely comparable, and you should definitely give it a go.


so can you do whatever you like? be a murderur join the army buy sell goods ECT?


----------



## Tiber Septim

Anybody can be a murderer in Morrowind - it's not hard =P
Yes, you can join the Imperial Legion. Yes you can sell and buy _many_ goods.

I have to say though Ninja, I disagree with your comment about combat being inferior in Morrowind. It's a different type of combat. Oblivion is more action oriented, with little perks given every now and then, sort of special attacks.
Morrowind is more true to a pen and paper style RPG. 
In Oblivion you can hit anything no matter what. In Morrowind, unless you have a half decent level in the weapon skill you are using and have a fair amoumt of fatigue you will be lucky to even make contact. Your characters' skills actually have an effect in Morrowind.


----------



## McNinja

To each their own but I have to agree that the story is a more engaging in Morrowind. The one thing I think we can all agree on is how much content is in Morrowind. You can join around 4 or 5 different guilds and become each guild's leader. I had a couple of things I really liked was the enchanting. I had some silk pants which I enchanted along with all of daedric armour.

+ 15 strength with armour
+ 12 strength with my shield
+ 5 acrobatics in greaves
and the list went on.

Essentially I could carry another 150 pounds of gear and jump amazing especially with my _fancy pants of jumping_ + 100 points to jumping on self for 5 seconds nad it needed to be recharged.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Lol, 'fancy pants of jumping'. Awesome name.

@ fgfg9, are you looking for any sort of game with lots of customisation, or a specific type of game, like an RPG?

If you're just after exporation I could recommend STALKER or Far Cry 2. If you like space sims you could try X2 or X3, those games have an immense amount of depth.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

You might also want to look at Neverwinter Nights 2. The story and gameplay are very linear, but there's a great deal more to character customisation than you'll find in Oblivion or Morrowind. You can literally create thousands of different characters, and none of them will be the same.


----------



## fgfg9

Wow I wasnt aware that morrowind had so many more features than oblivion I wish they carried them over. Its the little things like fautige and turelly doing what you want to do that make a role playing game. I havent heard of X or X2. NWN 2 would be a great game even with the liner story line if the combat was just a little faster


----------



## McNinja

I think there are 3 expansion packs for NWN 2.

Another game to think about is Dark star one. You explore space in your ship. I think its inferior to X3 and I'm pretty sure X3 is getting a expansion or something after 3 or 4 years after it came out to pretty it up or something.

A very interesting game is Mount And Blade. Its RPG mixed with taking over castles, running your own army.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

NWN2 is very much a pen-and-paper style RPG, based on Dungeions and Dragons. It's a fantastic game, but you have to like that kind of thing to enjoy it. It has 2 expansions: "Mask of the Betrayer" and "Storm of Zehir". SoZ was a fair bit more open-ended than NWN2, but the combet is still the same.

The main difference I like between NWN2 and Morrowind/Oblivion is the character customisation. Morrowind/Oblivion are both good, but the different classes all end up being the same, since you can get all your skills up to 100 no matter what you play as. NWN2 restricts that a great deal and forces you to play within realistic restrictions, based on what class/race you pick. Rogues can pick locks, but other classes can't. Warriors can carry much more than other classes. Rangers get the ability to track enemies on the minimap. Wizards/Sorcerors gain access to spells, while other classes don't. It's a very realistic and interesting system.


Getting back to Morrowind though, Ninja touched on the guilds topic earlier. That was one of the great things I like about Morrowind. You could join, do quests for, and rise through the ranks of the following:

Fighters Guild
Mages Guild
Theives Guild
Imperial Legion
Assassins Guild
East Empire Company
Temple
House Hlaalu
House Redoran
House Telvanni
Imperial Cult
Blades (part of main quest)
Ashlanders (part of main quest)

There's just so much content to Morrowind - it's amazing, and makes for a really great game.


----------



## McNinja

I know I've played through Morrowind at least 3 times and did everything. Those were some good 1000+ hours times.


----------



## fgfg9

Thanks for the help now i know what im doing fr the rest of the year LOL!!! thanks


----------

